# Strange Calls From +888 Number ..



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I have gotten three calls this morning from +8883645101, each time a pre-recorded voice comes on and says welcome to vioce management system, please select from the menu, to confirm Press One, to decline press 2.

I have hung up each time..

I have checked the international Dialing codes and +888 is not in use by any country. and when I call it back the line goes dead.

has anybody else been getting these calls? or have any Idea what its about?


.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

be careful hang up immediately. they start charging you on the connection so just reject it. 

Not sure if they take credit off your phone though? - are you on contract?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

marc said:


> be careful hang up immediately. they start charging you on the connection so just reject it.
> 
> Not sure if they take credit off your phone though? - are you on contract?



No I'm on Wasel, I though that that might be what it was, how do the networks allow these companies to operate


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

nothing they can do about it, i used to get these calls in the UK, you connect and it starts playing music at like 5 GBP a minute LOL, so you hand up straight away.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Might have been a satellite phone. I often receive dodgy calls on my company mobile phone, just a couple of days ago from from a number in Bangladesh, but I also have received calls from numbers that appear to be from the Philippines, Saudi, Vietnam, Uzbekistan, and the most weird ones apparently came from satellite phones (they start with funny numbers like 9955, 9555, 9888, 8889, etc). 

Back in January I was getting a daily missed call around 5.45 am every single day. I never answered and it would only ring once or twice. So I did a search on Google and it pointed out to a website where people had posted this exact phone number and reported it as a scam. 

Apparently the number was from an satellite phone, which makes automated random calls and the trick is that it only rings once or twice, before people answer, so it will show in their mobile phones as a missed call. Then some people will be curious and will want to find out what was that about and call back. And when you call back some outrageous charges apply. So my advice to you is to ignore the calls (don't answer!), and never ever call back =)


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

also, getting these spam text messages in arabic and even the ones in english from different companies is very annoying!!!


----------



## zeesh2 (May 28, 2008)

Must be some african spam scheme company!
never call back, God knows what number it is and you will be charged....

if it is anyone genuine they will call you again!


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> also, getting these spam text messages in arabic and even the ones in english from different companies is very annoying!!!


Sometimes I get 3 of those in a day telling me about some fcking sale at some fcking store, and sometimes I dont get any for weeks. How the hell do they get my telephone number? Its not like the number has been active for years (got the number about 6months ago) and I sure as hell dont share my number on any websites. 

Does Etisalat sell the numbers?


----------

